# configure rsync client



## krkbryant08 (Jun 9, 2010)

how to configure rsync client? i cant pull my backup files from my freeBSD machine to my NAS server..


----------



## hydra (Jun 9, 2010)

A somewhat easier way is to setup rsnapshot. Read the how to, it's fairly easy to understand.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 9, 2010)

Take a look at Using Rsync and SSH.

Although it might be easier at first to use rsnapshot, some people prefer to write their own scripts since it provides more flexibility.


----------

